# Twins? Diamond.



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok so Diamond who was taken to be bred in August, seems to have really become a mystery.

Facts as I know are:

Got her in July. She was owned by a breeder, but kept at another location for boarding. She was in a pen next to a stud also owned by the breeder.

I took her in late august to a stud who's owner is not honest. She claimed between 2-5 covers a day. Would not turn over breeding paperwork. Papers are revoked, not in her name.

Got her home and in late November she started either showing or getting really fat that would not be round, but shifted from center left and right.

I have monthly photos because it didn't seem normal.

Now she has the pear belly.

The boarder claims no breeding unless through fence but denies it ever taken place.

Owner is claiming no records show any chance of being exposed.

Yes vet is coming soon. She's healthy, regularity wormed and there are no studs here.

I feel awful. I always learn the hard way. But if I put her at risk, it is going to kill me.

So could she have twins? If it turns out to be that, can you please tell me gently how this will turn out?


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks so much C.R. It is so hard to not be concerned when the humans do not clearly communicate and only the mare knows the truth




The previous owner is offering dna testing so at least I have that.

I feel guilty and upset over this. I have more respect for you ladies (and gentleman) who do this as everyday passes.


----------

